# MK3 GTI VR6 fuel gauge problem



## roysays (Apr 3, 2009)

the fuel gauge does not work under 1/2 a tank. the car ran out of gas and it said it still had 1/4 in the tank. 
just wondering what the problem might be before I start buying parts.


----------



## BoostedDubVR6T420 (Dec 4, 2009)

The connection's on the sender inside the tank become corroded and give out false readings. Try cleaning them first.


----------



## roysays (Apr 3, 2009)

can I get the pump out from under the spare tire or do I have to drop the tank?


----------



## APURPLEKING (May 23, 2007)

Take all the stuff out of your trunk and remove the carpet, the "access" hole to the fuel pump is under a black cover held on by 3 phillips head screws.


----------

